# Puzzled about exposure effect



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

While I was going through some of my photos I encountered a - at least for me - strange effect.
I made some 900 photos in this shoot and most of them are not affected like the attached photo.
But maybe someone can explain to me what this is and how to avoid it. I don't think it is related to camera or lens but maybe human error?


This is a screenshot of a RAW photo in Lightroom. Nothing has been adjusted.


Why is there a light border on the right of this bird (as an echo of the light on the bird)?
How can I avoid this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2016)

Have you tried opening the image in DPP (just to rule out something weird in LR)?


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you tried opening the image in DPP (just to rule out something weird in LR)?




Must be in the photo
Attached in DPP


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> If you zoom in to the image when the card is in the camera, does that ghost show up there?
> 
> Or if it is no longer on a card, see if you can find a tool to extract the JPEGs from the CR2.




I still have it on the card....let me look.....
Yes, the ghost is also on the RAW photo on the card 
Card problem, Camera problem, lens problem? :-\


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 3, 2016)

The bird's chest is really bright (clipping highlights). Ghosting?


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like a white bleed to me: what lens were you using ? This would suggest it wasn't the best ! Now you're going to tell me it was a 100-400 II ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2016)

candyman said:


> I made some 900 photos in this shoot and most of them are not affected like the attached photo.



How many are affected?

What was your shutter speed?


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Looks like a white bleed to me: what lens were you using ? This would suggest it wasn't the best ! Now you're going to tell me it was a 100-400 II ;D




;D of course it is 100-400 II


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 3, 2016)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a white bleed to me: what lens were you using ? This would suggest it wasn't the best ! Now you're going to tell me it was a 100-400 II ;D
> ...



;D

Oh well. I thought it may have been the 70-300 non L, but then if it had been you'd have probably had a bird with two heads rather than a little ghosting !


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...




Good they plan to release an update
Yes, two heads.....that would be a great photo in my collection


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I made some 900 photos in this shoot and most of them are not affected like the attached photo.
> ...



I going through the photos and also look at the similarities between the composition and lighting and also the settings. May take me a while.

The shutterspeed was 1/640
Aperture f/7.1


----------



## jabbott (Jun 3, 2016)

The lens front element or filter might be in need of cleaning or a different cleaning cloth - some cloth types can leave a residue that can cause light to scatter. It may also be a reflection between filter and lens, or within the lens elements themselves. If you can find a static object to photograph that allows you to reproduce the issue, try temporarily removing the filter if you are using one and see if that makes a difference. I've had this kind of issue happen before and removing the filter always clears it up.


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I made some 900 photos in this shoot and most of them are not affected like the attached photo.
> ...




It is very odd....
I have some photos with a nutchhatch is the same composition and similar light (and also same aperture and shutterspeed) and there is no problem


But I found a photo of a great spotted woodpecker and it has ghosting on the left side. Different location and lighting as the dunnock (the other bird here)
The shutterspeed for the woodpecker was 1/640 and the aperture was f/7.1 (the same as the dunnock)


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

jabbott said:


> The lens front element or filter might be in need of cleaning or a different cleaning cloth - some cloth types can leave a residue that can cause light to scatter. It may also be a reflection between filter and lens, or within the lens elements themselves. If you can find a static object to photograph that allows you to reproduce the issue, try temporarily removing the filter if you are using one and see if that makes a difference. I've had this kind of issue happen before and removing the filter always clears it up.




That is a good suggestion to try out.
Yes, I am using a filter (B+W 007 Clear MRC). I will check for dirt (with bare eye it looks clean). But anyway will clean the filter on both sides and inspect the front lenspart (and clean)
I will furthermore do a test without a filter but need to look for similar conditions of light. That will take me some time.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 3, 2016)

reminds me of an astigmatism...let us now if removing the filter helped.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 3, 2016)

I think this is a stray internal reflection, probably between the filter back surface and the front element. 
First example is lit from the right, reflection is to the right. No highlight in the eye to indicate location of the sun in the second example, but I bet it is to the left.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 3, 2016)

Did you shoot through any extra glass - window etc. ??


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2016)

I checked all my photos (972) from this shoot. Six have the ghosting issue.
@PKinDenmark: you are correct. I took these photos from behind glass. Since it occurs only on such limited amount of photos, I wasn't thinking of the glass being the reason for the ghosting. But I guess it is the combination of the glass, the strong light versus exposure I choose. Although in those photos I tried to 'underexpose' as much as possible given the parameters available. I did not want to go higher with with aperture since I wanted to separate background from subject. I did not want go higher with shutterspeed to keep iso low (still 1600!) If I just would have the control over the exposure compensation in Manual Mode to make such corrections on the 5D MK III. I went with the 7D MK II just a few weeks ago and loved availability of this option on the 7D MKII.


I have to pay attention while choosing birdphotography on location in a situation with glass. Most locations I use do not have glass but camouflage and otherwise it is in the wild (open)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2016)

candyman said:


> @PKinDenmark: you are correct. I took these photos from behind glass.
> 
> I have to pay attention while choosing birdphotography on location in a situation with glass. Most locations I use do not have glass but camouflage and otherwise it is in the wild (open)



Shooting through glass will definitely do it. Would never have occurred to me, I've shot birds in enclosures rarely, but always through mesh/netting.


----------

